#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação LPI

## rovilso

Pessoal,

Estou começando a levantar informações a respeito de certificações. Pretendo começar a me preparar para a LPI nível 1 em breve. Neste momento é muito importante observar a opinião dos colegas que já fizeram e dos que estão se preparando.

Se alguém quiser me dar alguma dica de materiais (além do guia Foca Linux), específicos para este nível de certificação, ou mesmo urls de simulados, foi ficar imensamente agradecido.

Obrigado a todos.  :Smile:  

Rovilso.

----------


## mtec

Estou me preparando para as provas LPI 1 e estou utilizando dentre outros o Livro do Uirá Ribeiro: Certificação Linux.

Está me ajudando bastante !!

:good: :good: :good: 

Mtec

----------


## ergs

Cara 

Eu tb estou utilizando o livro Certificação Linux, da uma base muito boa para os estudos.

No site www.certificacaolinux.com.br que divulga o livro tem um simulado .


Abraço

----------


## mtec

Viu só?!?!? Bem lembrado e apoiado. O Simulado também ajuda e muito !!

Att

Mtec :good: :good: :good:

----------

Pessoal, 

Ontem, após postar a mensagem no fórum começei a pesquisar e encontrei o site www.certificaçãolinux.com.br. Fiz o simulado que esta disponível e consegui 55% de acerto. Falta um pouco ainda, mas vou começar a estudar. Me basearei no Guia Foca Linux, desenvolvido para o LPI e talvez compre o livro.

Um grande abraço e obrigado pelas dicas.

Rovilso.

----------


## rovilso

Mais informações:

As Lojas Americanas esta vendendo este livro por R$ 52,99 e frete grátis para algumas localidades. Veja: http://www.americanas.com.br/cgi-bin...82&par=jacotei

Outra dica é um material que explica mais sobre LPI, disponível em: 
http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos....php?codigo=46

Valeu!

----------


## mtec

You Win !! Perfect 

:good: :good: :good: 

mtec

----------


## mtec

> Pessoal, 
> 
> Ontem, após postar a mensagem no fórum começei a pesquisar e encontrei o site www.certificaçãolinux.com.br. Fiz o simulado que esta disponível e consegui 55% de acerto. Falta um pouco ainda, mas vou começar a estudar. Me basearei no Guia Foca Linux, desenvolvido para o LPI e talvez compre o livro.
> 
> Um grande abraço e obrigado pelas dicas.
> 
> Rovilso.


Na minha opnião... o ideal é que vc estude e tente alcançar pelo menos a média de 85% da prova. Por que na hora da verdade muita coisa muda. 
Foi assim quando me certifiquei Conectiva. Fiz alguns simulados e se tivesse me baseado somente nesses, iria me "ferrar"

:good: :good: :good: 

mtec

----------


## DropALL

Não contem com esse livro pra passar :P

Esses simulados do site estão totalmente por fora da realidade, mesmo que acertem 100% nos 2 simulados não dá pra passar na prova :P

Sem contar que tem varias questões erradas nos simualados, o livro aborda muita coisa, varios comandos, mas o detalhe principal é que os comandos abordados não estão em fundidade, e o que acontece é a pessoa fazer a prova cair o comando, mas as opções do comando que caem na prova não tem no livro :P

----------


## mcm

> Não contem com esse livro pra passar :P
> 
> Esses simulados do site estão totalmente por fora da realidade, mesmo que acertem 100% nos 2 simulados não dá pra passar na prova :P
> 
> Sem contar que tem varias questões erradas nos simualados, o livro aborda muita coisa, varios comandos, mas o detalhe principal é que os comandos abordados não estão em fundidade, e o que acontece é a pessoa fazer a prova cair o comando, mas as opções do comando que caem na prova não tem no livro :P


Estudem o máximo o que conseguirem, e também procurem mais material além do livro.

Só com ele não dá pra fazer a prova.

----------


## sandrazeu

Estou me preparando tb e aqui mesmo solicitei ajuda , bem alem desses site achei um site que exibi mais de 360 questões sobre a prova com tempo e tudo marcando o link é:
]http://www.cert21.com/ [/url]

----------


## DropALL

Procure por simulados testking, sao braindumps, ou seja, são questões iguais a questões que já cairam nas provas de LPI pelo mundo.

Fiz umas 400 questões, e acho que cairam umas 5 na prova que eu fiz :P

----------

